# Grind amount and pressure



## Andy reay (May 14, 2020)

I have a sage barista express. Can anyone point me to the correct setting for grind amount and grade please? I feel I have tried a lot to get the settings perfect but always seem to get way more coffee through than needed (capturing Excess in a pot for the cafetière) and then the pressure doesn't come up to produce a nice espresso.

my head will explode if I carry on drinking espresso at this rate 🤯


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Andy reay said:


> I have a sage barista express. Can anyone point me to the correct setting for grind amount and grade please? I feel I have tried a lot to get the settings perfect but always seem to get way more coffee through than needed (capturing Excess in a pot for the cafetière) and then the pressure doesn't come up to produce a nice espresso.
> 
> my head will explode if I carry on drinking espresso at this rate 🤯


 Are you weighing the output from the grinder? 
Sounds like you are grinding too coarsely.

How much coffee is going in and how much is coming out and over what time?

You need to be weighing every gram so make sure you have a set of scales accurate to 0.1g.

Also, what beans and roasted when?


----------

